# Best Vacuum Sealer?



## smokegoddess (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure if this is the best Forum Thread to put this in, but I'm looking for the best Vacuum sealer that you guys have found on the market?

We recently purchased and subsequently returned the Food Saver v3460 - it's the black upright that senses, vacuums and seals the bad automatically. It would start vacuuming sometimes (most of the time it wouldn't even sense the bad) but left a TON of air still in the bag, and half the time it wouldn't seal it afterwards. We had it for a month, we got it to vacuum 3 bags, and seal only 1. It was HORRIBLE!

Anyone have any favorites?


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 15, 2012)

Check with our sponser Vacuum Sealer Unlimited! She could steer you in the right direction! Click  the link on the right of this page.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2012)

I have had a Manual v2840 for a couple of months and love it. No sensor, you can double seal and very little wasted bag when you make them up.

This link has a Coupon Code... http://www.stoorz.com/i/v2840?z=GFoodSaver v2840&gclid=CNX9mfje6a4CFYuK4AodJ2jGLQ

And if you don't mind RED, you can save an extra $20+ here... 
Good Luck...JJ


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chef Jimmy, does it overheat when your doing more than usaul?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2012)

jalan43 said:


> Chef Jimmy, does it overheat when your doing more than usaul?


I have only done 10 bags of Chicken Breast and Steaks in one shot without incidence...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 15, 2012)

I have the V2244 and it's manual. Bought it about 1.5 yrs ago from Cabela's on clearance for $50. I wasn't sure if I would like one or not, so figured for $50 if I didn't really no big deal. 

Here it is on Amazon


I did a small mule deer buck and a cow elk with it (one quarter at a time). I would seal all the bottoms for each quarter, fill them and then seal all of them. I've never had a problem with it overheating yet.


----------



## venture (Mar 15, 2012)

I use a cheapie Food Saver. It has done well for a year now.  The cheapies had better reviews than the more expensive upright models.  Mine is a V2222.  Whoo Hoo!

Follow the instructions.  They need 20 to 30 second rests between sealing jobs.  No big deal for me?

Whatever you buy, save yourself some money by getting great bags at half price here:

http://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Smoking_Meat_Supplies.html

Lisa is a member of our forum, and I will vouch for her bags.  More importantly, I will vouch for her customer service!  You can't go wrong with her products, she won't allow that to happen.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had mine for 5 months. I've sealed two elks, 100 lbs + of sausage, PBB, CB, jerky, tons of smoked fish, etc etc. I just yesterday finally had to replace the seal strip tape for the first time. I'm pretty impressed. Plus it has a see thru cover so you can see your edge exactly. I love it so far.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 15, 2012)

I would send Lisa B a Pm she is a forum sponsor and a good person and will not steer you wrong. I can vouch for the bags she sells as well. I used to use the Food Saver bags and a lot of the time I had problems trying to get them to vacuum and seal correctly last week I used her bags and they worked much better. I will use her bags from now on site sponsor or not


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've heard some good things about LIsa's vacuum bags as well. She'll be my next order, which is coming very soon!


----------



## smokegoddess (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds great - Thanks everyone!!


----------



## onemagicman (Mar 22, 2012)

Well...I purchased a FS V3880 at Costco around Xmas as a gift to us.  It cost approx. $125.00; which was a few dollars less than Amazon.  You can't beat Costco prises overall.  But you do pay tax, so maybe it washed.  

This is my 2nd unit and I can't say enough about it.  The unit has worked extremely well out of the box.  Now I do buy bags at Amazon which can't be beat.  You know all that food sealed in zip lock bags in the freezer?  We emptied the freezed and put what we could in a FS bag.  Making our own bags from the roll are much cheaper than the premade sizes but they are convenient for certain things.  Most of us on this forum are BBQ/smoker guys which means we have plenty of spices around.

I purchased 24 widemouth and 24 9oz Ball jelly jars, from my local Ace Hardware.  Walmart had them "in stock" in three local stores but they were out.  So I went online and found them at Ace.  AND they were only between .50 & .75 per dozen more expensive.  With gas at $4.25.9 per gallon I made 1 trip for supplies and saved money.

So last weekend I took all of our spices and  got rid of all the odd sized/oversized jars (from Costco, etc.) and put them either of the two jars that the spice(s) would fit.  What a difference.  What uniformity.  My Son said that was very anal retentive, and I reminded him of what spices cost and how long their shelf life was to keep fresh, and he saw my wisdom.  PLUS, I like doing stuff like that.  I labeled each jar. Works for me.  

Then I did many dry items which were in bags, etc. Rice, Flower, sugar, and the like and they are now "food saved.",

Go to Facebook and subscribe to the Food Saver foum.  The FB page for FS is there to sell you FSA stuff, but look around and you will find plenty of forum's you can jump to and get some great ideas.  

I hope some of these ideas will work for you and other's on the forum.  I am new and learning many smoker/BBQ tips.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm fed -up with the Foodsavers, they don't last.

Next one I buy will likely be the Weston.

Overstock.com currently has it for 349.95 + $2.95 shipping.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Pro-2300-Vacuum-Sealer/4389375/product.html


----------



## thin blue smoke (Mar 22, 2012)

I currently have a Vacmaster Pro 130 and it rocks.

I also buy the Vacmaster bags and rolls and have not had an issue with either.

Webrestaurantstore.com has great prices on the bags.

I just put up 12 pounds of pastrami and 8 pounds of roast beef without a hitch.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm fed -up with the Foodsavers, they don't last.
> Next one I buy will likely be the Weston.
> Overstock.com currently has it for 349.95 + $2.95 shipping.
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Pro-2300-Vacuum-Sealer/4389375/product.html


I'm still breaking mine in but I love it so far. I've sealed a lot and Im only on my second strip. 1 in 20 seals might not hold up but you'll see right away.


----------



## lisa b (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello,

My March coupon expires in a week, so I thought I'd post my new discount code.  If you enter *10APRIL2012* at the checkout, you will receive an additional *10% off all bags and rolls for FoodSaver, VacMaster, and Seal a Meal, in addition to 10% off all VacMaster home equipment.*

Thanks for all of your support.  I've really been enjoying being a member of this forum and (virtually) meeting a lot of you.

Lisa

VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## onemagicman (Mar 23, 2012)

I emailed Lisa yesterday and heard back from her right away with an acknowledgment then a few hours later with links, etc.  This morning I compared prices for Qt's, Gallon bags and rolls with her pricing and with Amazon.  A Qt. bag at Amazon is .40 and Lisa's price is .28 each.  The rolls are significantly less expensive as well. 

I just emailed her and said she would all my FS bag orders in the future.  She is now bookmarked in my FS folder on my desktop. 

Thanks for this great money saving tip.

Regards to all

OMM


----------



## lisa b (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for checking out my site.  Remember to use the discount coupon code *10MAY2012*.

Take care,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

May went by so fast and now June is here.   Our last coupon has expired, so I thought that I'd give you the new one.  It is:

*10JUNE2012*. This will save you 10% off all of our home use equipment, bags and rolls for FoodSaver, Seal a Meal, Weston, and VacMaster.

Happy Smoking!

Lisa

Vacuum Sealers Unlimited


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Lisa and everyone else.

My wife got me a no name vacuum sealer and I have a couple of questions.

First is how much air should be left in the bag when it's done and 2nd, is how can you tell if the seal is airtight or should be resealed? 

It seems to pull out about 80-90% of the air so the contents don't seem real tight.  Is this normal??

Thanks all.

JD


----------



## smoking b (Jan 13, 2013)

It should pull all the air out of your bag.  If they are not sealed right you shoul be able to notice that the bag doesn't stay tightly fit against whatever is in it. You could always give the bag a tug where it is sealed - if not sealed good it will open back up...


----------



## lisa b (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi JD,

I'm sorry that it took me so long to get back to you.  I didn't notice this post.

No, there shouldn't be any air whatsoever left in the bag when you're finished sealing it.  I would call the manufacturer or return it to the store.  If there is any air, you will develop freezer burn, and if you refrigerate it, it will still spoil as quickly as food put in a Ziplock bag.

I'm sorry you're having difficulties.

Take care,

Lisa Bilotta

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Our January discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through February 28, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM213*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 







Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## lisa b (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This winter seems to be flying by! The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2013.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM313*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care, and thanks for your business! 






Lisa

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## 911tacoma (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for the discount code and the prompt answer to my email. Just ordered the Pro 260.


----------



## 911tacoma (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I got my sealer, used it on 4 bags of smoked cheese and the lid quit locking. contacted the vendor and returned it promptly. Got another this week just like it but it was a repaired one. So I paid for a brand new one that had a problem and they sent me a repaired one and not even my repaired one. If I had of wanted a used or repaired one I would have saved some money and bought from ebay.....


----------



## maxren (Apr 21, 2013)

based on the article - http://spacesavingprojects.com/best-vacuum-sealer/ I just decided to choose a vacuum Seler, tell me, can have any other discounts, and what better choice?


----------



## rogertb (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi chaps I've just bought a JML sealer, in the hope that I could blanch veg from the allotment and then keep it in the fridge for longer than in tupperware, the instructions even mentions soup but when I have tried sealing some blanched runner beans (that I'd squeezed dry) but when the vacume operates it sucks water as well as air and this gets between the two sides of the plastic bag and stops it sealing ... am I missing something please ?

Roger


----------



## lisa b (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Are you ready for the March discount code?  I thought so! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through March 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM314*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b (Apr 1, 2014)

*90% OFF SALE ON EVERYTHING ON THE SITE!!!!!*

*Yes, that's an April Fool's Day joke.  *

*However, I am very happy to offer my Smoking Meat Forum friends a discount off of our already discounted products. And, that's NO joke!*

The February discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through April 30, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM414*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## lisa b (May 2, 2014)

*DISCOUNT CODE FOR MAY*​*Hi Everyone,  *

The April discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through May 31, 2014.

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*

*Just enter*  *SM514*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 

*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*

*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[h4]  [/h4]
Lisa
[h4]  [/h4][h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## darwin101 (May 10, 2014)

Glad I saw this, I did not know about your products or  company.


----------



## lisa b (Jun 4, 2014)

*SAVE **$$$** ON VACUUM SEALING BAGS*​

*Hi Everyone,  *





The weather is finally warm after a crazy winter, and it's time to get outside and enjoy the weather with friends and family.





The May discount code expired, and I want to give all my Smoking Meat forum members the *new discount code*. The new code is valid through June 30, 2014.





*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies and our VacMaster vacuum sealing residential equipment.*





*Just enter*  *SM614*  *at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied*. 





*Be sure to check out our new heavy-duty, puncture-resistant bags*





*http://www.shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*





*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*





Take care, and thanks for your business! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






[h4]  [/h4]


Lisa


[h4]  [/h4]

[h4]http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com[/h4]


----------



## percysbbq (Jun 7, 2014)

Weston Pro-2300 mine works really well and uses up to 15" wide bags which will hold a whole butt


----------



## lisa b (Jul 6, 2014)

*Hello everyone, *

*Sorry! With all of the 4th of July festivities, my son's birthday, Boy Scout camp, etc., it took me a little longer to get in front of my computer this weekend to put up the new discount code. 




*

*Here goes:*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment. *

*Just enter **SM714** at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied. *

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines: *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker! *

*Take care, and thanks for your business! *

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Aug 4, 2014)

*Hello!*

*Here is your August discount code.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM814**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Sep 3, 2014)

*Hello!*





*I hope that everyone had a nice Labor Day weekend.  We spent Labor Day barbecuing with friends and swimming in the pool.*





*The August discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for September.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*







*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *



*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*





*Just enter **SM914**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*





*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*





*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*





*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*





*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*





*Take care, and thanks for your business!*





*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello,

I don't know why it skipped lines.  I'm sorry about the HUGE size of my post.

Lisa


----------



## lisa b (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hello everyone,*

*The September discount code has expired.  Here is a new one for October.  Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1014**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Nov 3, 2014)

*Hello everyone,*

*I can't believe that Thanksgiving is just around the corner and that hunting season is open in every state.*

*It's time for the November discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1114**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Dec 4, 2014)

*Hello everyone,*

*Christmas is coming and hunting season is in full swing. I've been really busy filling orders, but I always remember my friends on this forum.*

*It's time for the December discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM1214**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver/Cabela's/Weston/VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*Check out our full ine of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Dec 8, 2014)

*Hello everyone!*

*I'm excited to tell you about the new vacuum sealers from VacMaster.  If you want to spoil yourself with a commercial grade, all stainless sealer, I've got two new machines to tell you about.*

*The Pro 350 is all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 350  (click here to view)*

*The Pro 380 is a monster all stainless steel and has storage for a 50' roll and a roll cutter.  It has a 16" SEAL BAR that isn't found anywhere else. It has a super wide 5mm seal strip, clear lid for proper bag placement, and a vacuum fan to keep the motor cool, so you can seal lots of bags at a time:*

*PRO 380  (click here to view)*

*I'm offering FREE SHIPPING on these two machines for a limited time, so if you want to get these before Christmas, now is the time to save money and get a beautiful new sealer.*

*Thanks for your business,*

*Lisa*


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Dec 11, 2014)

Any new info on the weston pro 2300 or the vacmaster pro 380


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Dec 12, 2014)

Just talked to Lisa and ordered the vacmaster pro 380 with a bunch of bags! I will let everyone know how this machine works out as I will be putting it through quite a test sealing over 500 lbs here in the next month!


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2014)

My vacuum sealer works great, never breaks down, no moving parts,   Freezer Bag, Straw and Me 

Gary


----------



## def1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't beat Gary's vacuum sealer on price but I got a good deal on mine. It's a Rival reconditioned unit. Got it through Walmart on line for $19.99. No shipping, no tax.


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2015)

I may have to check that one out I am ready to retire me as a vacuum sealer 

Gary


----------



## def1 (Jan 2, 2015)

This one is the same as the Rival but is $40.


Nothing fancy but good for getting started or as a backup unit.


----------



## lisa b (Jan 2, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*

*It's time for the January discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% off all of your FoodSaver supplies *

*and our residential VacMaster vacuum sealing equipment.*

*Just enter **SM115**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

I should have taken pictures of the Vacmaster pro 380 with the 16 inch bar in use. This thing is truly a top of the line machine so far. I have vacuum packed over 300lbs of meat in the last two days and it has not let me down. I truly love the two 8 inch rolls. I could set the distance for how long each bag was when I pulled it out, pull the sliding cutter down and cut two rolls at once. Only thing I wish they did on this was after you cut the rolls, if the ends would stay out of the roll storage so you wouldn't have to open that every time to grab them. From there, it was open the lid and seal two bags. I would then hand them off to my buddy would would be filling them. The best part is with the 16 inch bar I could also vacuum and seal two filled bags. I could go faster than he could fill them. Also, less work on the machine. You are essentially doing two times the amount of work with half the time on the machine and half the wear and tear on it as well. I highly recommend this machine and Lisa. Working with her was great and truly rewarding. I have had the "cheaper" vacuum sealers in the past and these don't even compare to what this machine can do. Only let back was I did order two of the cheaper 8" rolls off of amazon and they are smooth on one side and perforated on the other side. Don't use those. They were hard to get the vacuum to hit its automatic rate. 

This machine is highly worth the money! I would do it again in a heartbeat!

Go through Lisa!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> My vacuum sealer works great, never breaks down, no moving parts,   Freezer Bag, Straw and Me
> 
> Gary


Lol. Just saw this. I thought I am the only one using this high tech approach. How long does foodsaver have to wait between two vac/seal cycles? I can do 10 in a row.. After that I need 30s break...I get dizzy.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

Main problem I have with mine after several bags, I get Dizzy. And the last time I was doing veggies, was pulling a  vacuum on some spinach which was a little too juicy, (From the blanching)   I almost Strangled.

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 11, 2015)

gary s said:


> Main problem I have with mine after several bags, I get Dizzy. And the last time I was doing veggies, was pulling a  vacuum on some spinach which was a little too juicy, (From the blanching)   I almost Strangled.
> 
> Gary


Been there....done that when I bagged a bushel of blanched Roma tomatoes. I should have added some vodka in the bags...


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

Now that's and idea,  "Frozen Bloody Mary"

gary


----------



## johnv656 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lisa B,  Is there a new code for March?

Also, have a question concerning some bags I purchased a while back and using them in my foodsaver.  Thinking it might be time for a new sealer?

Whats the best way to contact someone?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2015)

You can email us directly at [email protected].

Or, complete the Contact Information form below and we will contact you as soon as possible.

We are also available by telephone at 661-332-5631.


----------



## lisa b (Mar 4, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*With all the cold weather, it's hard to believe that it will soon(?) be Spring.  *

*It's time for the March discount code. Thanks for all of your continued business!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM315**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (May 5, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM515**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*

b(24, 24, 24); margin:0px; padding:0px"> 

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Jun 10, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*Father's Day is a great day for a barbecue and vacuum sealing will preserve those smoked ribs!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM615**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Jul 5, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy Independence Day!  *







*I hope that you spent it enjoying our freedom with your family and friends! *

*It's time for the July discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM715**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Aug 11, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*It's time for the August discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM815**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Sep 3, 2015)

*Hello everyone,*

*Labor Day weekend is here and it's time to break out the smoker.  I hope that you all have a safe and happy holiday weekend.*

*Here is the September discount code!*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM915**  at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*We are now carrying*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our new line of heavy duty 4MIL bags for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Heavy-Duty-4MIL-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c215.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Oct 31, 2015)

*Hello everyone!*

*Many of you have asked me for a great quality, more economical vacuum sealer, so here it is:*

*The Weston Profession Advantage Vacuum Sealer!  *

*Rugged vacuum pump*
*Fan cooled motor for longer vacuum sessions without overheating*
*Easy-to-use control panel*
*Marinating mode with two different marinating options*
*Accessory mode for canisters*
*Manual seal mode for delicate items*
*Limited time free shipping.*

*Click here for more information!*

*Thank you so much for all of your support.  I truly appreciate your business.*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (May 10, 2016)

*Hello everyone,*

*It's May and summer is right around the corner, although you wouldn't be able to tell that in my neck of the woods.  It's still too cold for me to start my garden.  However, in anticipation of warmer weather....*

*Here is your Maydiscount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM516**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2016)

WooHoo! Thank you Lisa, Ultra Bags Ordered1


----------



## bdskelly (May 22, 2016)

Dag Nab it Lisa.  I go on line to buy buy these bags and seen the VacMaster Pro 350 was on sale.... Couldn't resist and had to buy it. Gonna have to keep an eye on you woman. You're pretty dang clever. B


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Dag Nab it Lisa.  I go on line to buy buy these bags and seen the VacMaster Pro 350 was on sale.... Couldn't resist and had to buy it. Gonna have to keep an eye on you woman. You're pretty dang clever. B
> [/quote
> 
> I really like my 380. I just bought the pint, quart, gallon Ultra bag mega pack really like them. Normally just do rolls and make my own. But these are handy.


----------



## bdskelly (May 22, 2016)

Howdy Case

Ive got a  a nice food master  that I will I'll have to give to one of the kids now... My oldest boy just made a UDS. He will be a good candidate for my old F/S vac. b


----------



## lisa b (May 24, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Dag Nab it Lisa.  I go on line to buy buy these bags and seen the VacMaster Pro 350 was on sale.... Couldn't resist and had to buy it. Gonna have to keep an eye on you woman. You're pretty dang clever. B


Oops!  

You will love your new machine.  It is a huge step up from FoodSaver!

Enjoy,

Lisa


----------



## lisa b (Jun 13, 2016)

*Hello everyone,*

*Warm weather is has finally made it's appearance here in the Sierra Mountains of California where I live, and summer is right around the corner.  I hope that you all enjoy your long summer evenings of BBQ.*

*Here is your June discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM616**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## wailord (Sep 25, 2016)

_I use Maxkon vacuum food sealer, bought on crazysales: _http://www.crazysales.com.au/vacuum-sealer/ _._

_It is _clean and white_ with grey buttons, _the capacity_ cord is stored _towards the bottom of a_ machine _with a_ secret little compartment, _which is_ great _as the_ cord is _out of the way_ when stored. _The actual size of the device_ is roughly 44cm(L) x 23cm(W) x 11.5cm(H). Being _made a of the_ hard, durable plastic, it’s light enough _to transport_ from bench to tabletop _without difficulty_ (weighing about 2kg)._

As smoke21's questions, technically the air left in the bag should be below 10% and some sealer has panel to monitor it. Then the secon one, I think some vacuum sealer can automatically release when the air is tight, and you can set the percentage of air on the panel. At least my sealer has this function. And the putting out 80%~90% of air is not tight enough for sure. Make it 95%, I suggest.


----------



## lisa b (Oct 12, 2016)

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  Hunting season is here, and it's the busiest time of year here.  *

*Here is your October/November discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1116**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Nov 15, 2016)

*Hello everyone,*

*I'm sorry that it took me so long to get the new discount code to you.  I'm super busy this time of year!  *

*Here is your November/December discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM1216**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Jan 11, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

*Happy New Year to you. I hope that 2017 is filled with health, happiness, and lots of BBQ!*

*Here is your January discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SMJAN17**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Feb 6, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

*We'll be debuting a new vacuum sealer on the website in just a few days....*

*Here is your February discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM217**  **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS**, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Mar 30, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone is doing great.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your April discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter **SM417 **at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry **CLEAR/GOLD BAGS**  that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length**:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## mds51 (May 3, 2017)

I just purchased the VacMaster Pro 350 from Lisa and after a few weeks of using it I can say it is a really nice unit. I spent some time on the phone with Lisa explaining my needs and usage and she was very helpful  with this purchase. The bags and rolls I purchased with the machine are great and far superior to the ones that I have purchased from local stores. The Pro 350 is well built and very easy to use. It has cut my sealing time in half and the results are excellent. Once I got the sealing time set as per factory recommendations the bags were sealed perfectly and held their vacuum. The more durable bags hold up to rough or hard items and do not puncture. The cost of this unit was very reasonable in my opinion compared to other brands that are made out of plastic and do not have the vacuum power of this unit. I am very pleased with the unit and the bags and rolls and the great customer service that Lisa provided.

Thank You

mds51


----------



## teresaf (May 5, 2017)

Anyone have tried FoodSaver V4840?

Im planning to buy it, but would like to hear from people who have had some experience with it.

I found good reviews about it at http://vacuumsealerresearch.com/

My main concern is to vacuum seal fruits, my old vacuum sealer is smashing all the fruits that I would like to seal, if anyone have experience regarding to that, please let me know :)

Thanks,

Teresa


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2017)

Spend the extra money for a VacMaster sealer....  from Lisa...


----------



## bdskelly (May 5, 2017)

TeresaF said:


> Anyone have tried FoodSaver V4840?
> 
> Im planning to buy it, but would like to hear from people who have had some experience with it.
> I found good reviews about it at http://vacuumsealerresearch.com/
> ...




Yes ma'am . Had one for a year. My son now owns it.  I traded up to a VacMaster 350 from Lisa..... Built like a tank.


----------



## mds51 (May 18, 2017)

THE food saver unit is OK but the VacMaster 350 is fantastic.The VacMaster unit is made of Stainless Steel and has adjustable settings for your more delicate foods like fruit. My Son has the Food Saver unit and it is Ok but cannot compare to the VacMaster Units. I use my 350 a few times a week and for several bags at a time. It is fast and very powerful. The great bags and rolls from Lisa make it even better and a big cost savings compared to the Food Saver bags you buy at the store.

mds51


----------



## tallbm (May 18, 2017)

I have never used the Vacmaster350 but I had a $200 foodsaver that let me down about 6 years ago, it lasted long enough to do 14 deer/hogs well and then barely managed to do another 10 deer/hogs the next year :(

I upgraded to the Weston Pro-2100 because I needed a sealer that was known to be a long lasting powerhouse, and couldn't be happier with it over the past 4+ years!!! 

One feature these Weston's have that I think is crucial the internal fan that blows the whole time to keep the vac sealer cool so no overheating to stop vac sealing! 

One feature I wish the 2100/2300 would add is a bag cutter but I have learned that buying pre-made bags is the way to go rather then spending hours of time cutting and sealing roll bags.

I have also used a Weston Pro-1100 and it also seals amazingly BUT the auto lock/latch and unlock/unlatch "feature" is a pain the butt.  If they got rid of that so called "feature" it would be an amazing sealer because it seals superbly and DOES have a roll holder and bag cutter built into the machine.

Anyhow this is just my $0.02.  Fork over the money and get a good one that is a hardcore brand (not FoodSaver) and you will buy once, cry once, and live happily ever after :)


----------



## lisa b (May 29, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that everyone enjoyed their Memorial Day weekend and thought of our troops who are serving our country and of those who have died for our freedom.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your JUNE discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM617 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## lisa b (Aug 9, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

*I hope that all of you have been enjoying your summer!*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your AUGUST discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM817 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## smoker21 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Lisa,

Do you have any containers for marinating with a vacuum sealer that are 4 quarts? I've seen the video about marinating with a vacuum sealer on your website, but haven't found the containers.

Thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2017)

Just orderd some more Zipper bags! Thanks Lisa!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 17, 2017)

I just got a half case of 11" x 50' rolls. I tried the bags last time and they have been good, but with my new PRO 380, making my own bags is a snap! I love the built-in cutter and can make the size of bag I want. The 16" sealing bar is first class! I just wish I could get some bags or rolls that can use it. There are times I want to vac-seal a whole sub-primal and 11 inches isn't big enough.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 17, 2017)

lisa b


I'm Interested in your sealing bags. I have one question, I currently use food saver brand bags and my biggest use is sealing pulled pork to freeze and reheating it in simmering water before serving. Will these bags hold up for that use?


----------



## lisa b (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello,

Our bags will work just as well or better than the FoodSaver brand, because our bags are thicker and more durable.

Have a great day,

Lisa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I just got a half case of 11" x 50' rolls. I tried the bags last time and they have been good, but with my new PRO 380, making my own bags is a snap! I love the built-in cutter and can make the size of bag I want. The 16" sealing bar is first class! I just wish I could get some bags or rolls that can use it. There are times I want to vac-seal a whole sub-primal and 11 inches isn't big enough.


The 15" x 18" Ultra bags are pretty big. I have crammed a whole packer into them.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 17, 2017)

Hmmm...  I only saw the 11" How did I mess them?  Perhaps I was just looking at rolls. Guess I need to go shopping again.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2017)

Lisa B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our bags will work just as well or better than the FoodSaver brand, because our bags are thicker and more durable.
> 
> ...


I use the Ultra Bags all the time for sous vide.  Typical temps 130°-183°













33222354040_75278dda36_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 17, 2017


















33282926026_3352945ff7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 17, 2017






When we go camping we make eggs in a bag. We crack 3-4 eggs into the pint size bags. Add seasoning, veggies, cooked meat,  seal shut and place in our cooler. Boil water drop the bags in and cook.













34691245451_e310fdc875_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 17, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Hmmm...  I only saw the 11" How did I mess them?  Perhaps I was just looking at rolls. Guess I need to go shopping again.


http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited....or-Weston-Cabelas-VacMaster-Machines_c304.htm


----------



## anglerman (Aug 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003


Thank you Sir that helps answer my question


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Case. Yup... I was looking for rolls like that. Bags will have to do I guess.

By the way... what settings have you found to be the sweet spot for both sealing and vacuum on your 380 now that you have had yours a while?


----------



## lisa b (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm currently manufacturing 15" x 50' rolls that are made to work with the Pro 380.  I should have them in stock in about 6 weeks.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 17, 2017)

Lisa B said:


> I'm currently manufacturing 15" x 50' rolls that are made to work with the Pro 380.  I should have them in stock in about 6 weeks.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks Case. Yup... I was looking for rolls like that. Bags will have to do I guess.
> 
> By the way... what settings have you found to be the sweet spot for both sealing and vacuum on your 380 now that you have had yours a while?


Honestly I have them set at the highest setting most of the time.


----------



## smoker21 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Lisa,

Do you have any containers for marinating with a vacuum sealer that are 4 quarts? I've seen the video about marinating with a vacuum sealer on your website, but haven't found the containers.

Thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## lisa b (Sep 11, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

*School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*

*We have a new vacuum sealer, the VacMaster Pro 275! It's a budget-friendly sealer that has a powerful double piston pump and a cooling fan.  Check it out here!*

*Here is your SEPTEMBER discount code:*

*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters*

*for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.*

*ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SM917 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.*

*I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment.  I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers.  *

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm*

*I will have more products coming soon!*

*Our ULTRA bags will save you money!*  *  They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$.*  *  Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm*

*We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:*

*http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm*

*We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers.  We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:*

*PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

*PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:*

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

*We also carry*  *MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click*  *HERE*  *to see.*

*Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!*

*Take care, and thanks for your business!*

*Lisa*


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

Smoker21 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Do you have any containers for marinating with a vacuum sealer that are 4 quarts? I've seen the video about marinating with a vacuum sealer on your website, but haven't found the containers.
> 
> ...


JD.....  Sorry for the late reply...   I found the canisters listed under the first heading on her pages...    Bags, Rolls, Canisters for FoodSaver / Weston / VacMaster   ...  Lisa may have others...   Phone her...  she loves to talk to SMF folks....    Dave


----------



## smoker21 (Sep 11, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> JD.....  Sorry for the late reply...   I found the canisters listed under the first heading on her pages...    Bags, Rolls, Canisters for FoodSaver / Weston / VacMaster   ...  Lisa may have others...   Phone her...  she loves to talk to SMF folks....    Dave


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the reply. I saw the two she had listed, but was hoping to find something bigger than 2 1/2 quarts.  I wonder if Restaurant Depot sells something?

I'll keep lookin'.

JD


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

Amazon has a few...   Can't remember who makes them....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2017)

Smoker21 said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > JD.....  Sorry for the late reply...   I found the canisters listed under the first heading on her pages...    Bags, Rolls, Canisters for FoodSaver / Weston / VacMaster   ...  Lisa may have others...   Phone her...  she loves to talk to SMF folks....    Dave
> ...


This 2.5 qt. Food saver canister is about the best one they have...


----------



## weev (Nov 1, 2017)

lisa b said:


> *Hello everyone,*
> 
> *School has started here.  I have one son still at home and two others who have left.  I'm having some serious empty nesting going on here, and I have to vacuum seal more often now that there are less people here to eat my bulk buy items.*
> 
> ...




Hey Lisa I am going to be placing a order for a new vac sealer and bags and was wondering if your still running this discount or anything new


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 22, 2018)

Finally have something bad to say about my vacmaster pro 140. After years of good service, one of the plastic tabs that holds the lid shut has broken off. I now need to hold the lid down with my hand to get it to seal properly. I contacted vacmaster to see if they have parts for it, but got a single line response saying there were no parts. I had higher expectations from what is generally considered to be "the name" in vacuum sealers.

It looks like an easy fix, and it is a shame to throw away an otherwise good working machine over what must be a cheap part.


----------

